# Best / favourite 4x4x4



## storebought (May 7, 2012)

Just thought that there should be a poll, I used the search bar, don't yell at me

Edit: sorry, forgot Dayan+ MF8

if you vote "other" and post it below


----------



## Cheese11 (May 7, 2012)

Maru


----------



## tx789 (May 7, 2012)

SS v3
I've only used Qj, ssv2 and rubik those


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 7, 2012)

rubik's


----------



## HelpCube (May 7, 2012)

Why isn't Edison up there? It's easily the best 4x4 on the market.

But besides that, ShengShou.


----------



## Czery (May 7, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Why isn't Edison up there? It's easy the best 4x4 on the market.
> 
> But besides that, ShengShou.


 
Really? I can't seem to Edison cubes in general anywhere!
anyway, I think ShengShou is superior if you bother to modify it.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 7, 2012)

Dayan & MF8


----------



## HelpCube (May 7, 2012)

Czery said:


> Really? I can't seem to Edison cubes in general anywhere!
> anyway, I think ShengShou is superior if you bother to modify it.


 
Don't worry, I was just kidding .


----------



## balloon6610 (May 7, 2012)

Shengshou


----------



## samchoochiu (May 7, 2012)

x-cube end of discussion...


----------



## LNZ (May 7, 2012)

White Shengshou 4x4 (V3) cube. 

Previous favourite 4x4 was the Eastsheen brand 4x4's.


----------



## ottozing (May 7, 2012)

modded shenshou ftw. unmoddded shenshou is garbage.


----------



## balloon6610 (May 7, 2012)

ottozing said:


> modded shenshou ftw. unmoddded shenshou is garbage.


 
How to mod it?


----------



## ottozing (May 7, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> How to mod it?


 
konsta made a thread on how to mod a ss 4x4 a while back.


----------



## Florian (May 7, 2012)




----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 7, 2012)

My preference is the full-sized Dayan+mf8 4x4. Mine almost never pops.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 7, 2012)

Just an opinion, but I think that the Dayan+mf8 full size is better for methods which use lots of slice moves (4bld r2/centre comms, K4, Roar), as the SS4 tends to lock up on slices.


----------



## Godmil (May 7, 2012)

X-Cube, but I only have that and an Mf8/Dayan. I'll need to get a SS V3 to see how it stacks up.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just an opinion, but I think that the Dayan+mf8 full size is better for methods which use lots of slice moves (4bld r2/centre comms, K4, Roar), as the SS4 tends to lock up on slices.



It rarely locks up after Konsta's mod for me. I even didn't do it properly; I just rounded the points on a file and sandpaper.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 7, 2012)

Just sold my dayan+mf8 today, SS is my favourite


----------



## Ickathu (May 7, 2012)

SS v3 (with florians 5x5 mod, no konsta mod yet, and I don't know that I will, because mine never locks up)


----------



## Sillas (May 7, 2012)

SS v3.


----------



## avgdi (May 7, 2012)

I prefer my Dayan + MF8 over my SS V3. The SS locks up too much. I know about the mods to prevent lock ups, but a) I don't feel like taking the time to do it because I like my Dayan, and b) I tried a modded SS V3 and it felt exactly the same as my unmodded one.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 7, 2012)

I only have a Mini QJ and a Rubik's brand, both of which suck. Of the brands I've tried, SS is definitely the best. Close between that and the Dayan+MF8, but the Dayan just feels more clunky to me, pops more as well.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> but the Dayan just feels more clunky to me, pops more as well.


 
But you can pop a brick!

On topic - i went ss3


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 8, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> But you can pop a brick!


Not true- out of 100 brick solves, it didn't pop once. I did however drop it a few times, which resulted in a couple of ankle pops.


----------



## MattMcConaha (May 21, 2012)

Wow, I've been gone for too long. I lost my "good 4x4" which was an Eastsheen. This was two years ago. Now I'm using my crappy Rubik's and was about to go out and buy another Eastsheen. Looks like I'm not doing that.


----------

